# Investigation in Trepidation (Triple horn demo)



## Guy Bacos (Oct 1, 2010)

Here is a new demo dedicated to the triple horn.

You may want to keep in mind that all of the triple horn sounds in this demo were created with the 18 articulations of the VSL *download* version, and if you upgrade to the full version, you will have over 100 articulations to work with.

Investigation in Trepidation

Comments are welcomed.

Guy


----------



## twinsinmind (Oct 1, 2010)

Great piece in all asspects.

The only thing maybe : the intro short strings could be a little louder. And it sounds sometimes a little like the Horns are in another reverb.

But musically wise its a great piece, my most respect to you


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 1, 2010)

Wonderful stuff! Always good. I think I might have to buy this horn.
well done.
J


----------



## Dr.Quest (Oct 1, 2010)

Odd duplicate post.
J


----------



## michaelv (Oct 2, 2010)

Are you investigating me,Guy? Lol! Fabulously atmospheric, Spanish-tinged piece. I just love the string rhythm. I find this to be pretty cinematic, too, and the horn is sounding very convincing to my ears. Great listen, Guy. There's a real authority about this.


----------



## michaelv (Oct 2, 2010)

Are you investigating me,Guy? Lol! Fabulously atmospheric, Spanish-tinged piece. I just love the string rhythm. I find this to be pretty cinematic, too, and the horn is sounding very convincing to my ears. Great listen, Guy. There's a real authority about this.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks a lot guys! :D


----------



## Dave Connor (Oct 4, 2010)

Very nice interesting piece Guy and very well executed. That horn sound very very good.


----------



## veetguitar (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice piece!
Are you planing to post this same piece with the Vienna" horn as well so that we can hear how there are in comparison. (Or tell us what is your impression about the two horns. I, at least had some difiiculty liking the vienna horn and wonder if I should check out the triple horn.)


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks a lot Dave! 


Veetguitar,

Thanks!

By an amazing coincidence, my next demo which I just finished is for Vienna Horn. I should post it either today or tomorrow. It's a set of variations for piano and horn.

I wouldn't do the same piece with the Vienna Horn since they have different character.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi Guy,

Got around to listening to this for the second time. I heard it originally when this thread first came out. 

Perhaps I was just in a different space then - but I really enjoyed this and it really seems like a more cinematic side of your skill set. 

It also reminds me of the things I still like about VSL strings and haven't yet found anywhere else.


.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 6, 2010)

Solid writing as usual to be expected from you Guy. The staccato figure on the strings was a really interesting use of rhythmic elements along with nice timbre.


----------



## ricother (Nov 7, 2010)

Very interesting exercise. Definitely works as triple horn demo, but there is a terrific work on the strings as well. Besides, the composition itself is beautiful.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks guys! 

Nice to have this thread resurrected, I had already forgotten about this piece. 

Should mention here, and could be useful to others, that the repetition notes, as used here, could be much more interesting with a bit of dynamic direction.


----------



## sherief83 (Nov 7, 2010)

As always, very nice! especially the ending. I agree that the string short tremolo Attack is quiet an interesting touch.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 10, 2010)

Thank you Sherief!


----------

